#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток/ Why Has BodhiDharma Left for the East

## Add

*Спасибо Большое* девочкам с _torrents.ru_:
*therthe* за Релиз столь редкого Фильма
и *uniki* за Драгоценный Перевод сабов к нему 
+моему другу Антону, ктр сообщил мне о фильме ))

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток?* (1989)
Why Has Bodhi-Dharma Left for the East

*Аннотация:*
В отдаленном монастыре высоко в горах, старый учитель, молодой монах и осиротевший мальчик посвящают себя учению Будды. Чувствуя приближение смерти, старик хочет избавить учеников от прошлых связей с внешним миром и его быстро меняющихся ценностей, и указать путь к просветлению.
Название фильма основано на дзэнском *коане* — загадке, не имеющей логического ответа, но которая является Путем к духовному преобразованию (даже просветлению).



 *Битрейт:* 1230kbps видео, 192kbps 48 kHz аудио (CBR, Stereo)
*Экран:* 640х352
*Кодек:* Xvid
*Формат:* .avi -> .rar +5%
*Язык:* корейский, *но c русскими* сабами
*Длительность:* 2ч 24мин
*Размер:* 1550 Mb
*Off. Site:* на IMdb[eng], или на KoreaFilm[eng] 

*Скачать с Яndex.Диск* (с докачкой)
Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток?.part1 400 Mb, part 1/4
Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток?.part2 400 Mb, part 2/4
Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток?.part3 400 Mb, part 3/4
Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток?.part4 351 Mb, part 4/4

*Сабы* (субтитры) *русские*, и/или англ.

*зеркало* с _binMovie.ru_, сабы включены
http://rapidshare.com/files/148693040/Why.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148693497/Why.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148693817/Why.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148694119/Why.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148694394/Why.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148694676/Why.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148694980/Why.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148695268/Why.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148695587/Why.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148695867/Why.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148696189/Why.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148696574/Why.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148697047/Why.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148697317/Why.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148697656/Why.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/148697842/Why.part16.rar





*пережал*

 *Битрейт:* 430kbps видео, 96kbps 48 kHz аудио (CBR, Stereo)
*Экран:* 640х352
*Кодек:* Xvid
*Формат:* .avi
*Язык:* корейский, *но c русскими* сабами
*Длительность:* 2ч 24мин
*Размер:*  555Mb 

*Скачать с Яndex.Диск* (с докачкой) 
Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на Восток?
*Сабы* (субтитры) к фильму см. Выше в ссылках


*Будда* *Мирный Воин* *Просветление Гарантировано*



*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------


## Кумо

вообще, фильма неоднозначная  :Wink:

----------


## Бо

И все таки, кто смотрел фильм, я не понял, к чему название фильма? Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на восток?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Название фильма основано на дзэнском коане — загадке, не имеющей логического ответа, но которая является Путем к духовному преобразованию (даже просветлению).


Авторы фильма, как себе понимаю, использовали классический коан, вынеся его в название и переориентировав "пространственно", чтоб намекнуть: "путь Запада" или "на Запад" (т.е. ориентация на "общ-во всеобщего злоупотребления" : ) не ведёт к освобождению/просветлению.
Как-то так, м.б. : )

----------

Бо (03.12.2009), Марина В (22.09.2010)

----------


## Alextar

По-моему один из самых лучших и глубоких фильмов на буддийскую тематику.
Сейчас делаю свой вариант перевода субтитров, некоторые места непонятны, может кто-нибудь поможет?

Ученик спрашивает учителя, почему он живёт в горах?
Ответ:


```
You, swallow from the south,
what is the way to your homeland?
Have the golden narcissuses
opened their petals
from a grain of rice
you were carrying?
Far away
the stars balance the sky.
```



```
O toi, l'hirondelle venue
des r&#233;gions m&#233;ridionales,
par o&#249; passe le chemin du pays natal?

Les narcisses jaunes
ont-ils ouvert la bouche
pour avaler le grain de riz
que tu emportais?

Au loin, les &#233;toiles
&#233;quilibrent le ciel...
```

Идиот! Я должен быть здесь
ради таких глупцов, как ты,
которые ищут меня в горах!

----------

Юй Кан (23.09.2010)

----------


## Шавырин

> И все таки, кто смотрел фильм, я не понял, к чему название фильма? Почему Бодхидхарма ушел на восток?


Что бы прийдти с запада :Cool:

----------


## Alextar

Выложил DVD5 с новым переводом субтитров http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2860335
Огромное спасибо *Юй Кан* за помощь в переводе!

----------

Denli (23.01.2011), Joy (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.03.2010), Марина В (22.09.2010), Николай Г. (14.12.2010)

----------


## Alextar

Добавил DVD9 с последней редакцией перевода http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2877777

----------


## Demetrioss

огромное спасибо за это чудесную двд-ишку и субтитры.
вначале скачал с торрента DVD9, посмотрел, захотел почитать что-нибудь о фильме и наткнулся на эту тему в форуме )))))

----------


## Joy

Потрясающее кино. Очень хорошее.
Посмотрите, кто не видел.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

большая просьба нельзя ли субтитры мне отдельно прислать на почту dtctkmxfr@mail.ru

----------


## Юй Кан

Чунн Генн, попросите об этом напрямую издателя субтитров, т.е. Alextar'а?
Потому как есть две версии сабов, и не факт, что пришлют обе или именно последнюю, выстраданную : ) вместе с участниками БФ...

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ок

----------


## Дина Скатова

Он на корейском!!!!Ааааааааааааааааа!!!Ура!!!ЧУДЕСНЫЙ фильм!!я в восторге!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Юй Кан

Да. Фильм просто уникальный.
Ничего подобного по ёмкости/смысловой плотности, при общей немногословности, видеть не доводилось.
Видеоряд выстроен тоже замечательно... Практически ни одного праздного или незначительного кадра.

В свете всего этого выражаю задним числом признательность Alextar'у, вовлёкшему меня когда-то в перевод субтитров и тем самым вынудившего мя детально, по нескольку раз -- в каждую сцену -- а не на бегу/оптом, вникать в этот фильм. : )

----------

Joy (18.10.2010), Марина В (23.09.2010)

----------


## Yapust

Фильм уникален тем, что я посмотрел его месяца два назад, а в моей голове он до сих пор продолжается.

----------

Дина Скатова (22.01.2011)

----------


## Ирина Цветкова

Дорогие друзья! Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно ли где-нибудь скачать фильм о Намкае Норбу Ринпоче "Король Дхармы".
Заранее спасибо.

----------

